# Extreme bloating in 2ww



## mrsxxxxxxxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Did anyone have extreme bloating in their 2ww? What were your experiences?


----------



## dreamer100 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi 
Did you have a fresh cycle ? could it be OHSS 
I had extreme blotating a few days after ET on my first cycle as I had ohss and it was because I was pregant or it may be the progestrone pessies r but this cycle I only had mild bloating. 
I would ring your clinic and ask them 
Good luck


----------



## knickerbockerglory (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi

in my first cycle I put on 6lbs which miraculously disappeared a few weeks after my BFN. I dont exercise and my diet is pretty good anyway so i didnt eat anything different so the weight gain wasnt as a result of doing anything differently for TX (I know some ladies stop exercising, or drink full fat milk which could account for a few extra pounds).

I think progesterone can cause bloating/wind, hopefully it will pass for you

Nicxx


----------



## mrsxxxxxxxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks girls. This is my first cycle. I rangy hosp and they thought it could be side effect from pessaries and suggested fibregel which has helped! Still rather bloated but like u say think it could be the pessaries!!! Def put weight on - don't know how much made husband move the scales from the day of egg collection lol! Fingers crossed its a good sign!!!! Xxx


----------



## Feelinglucky (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi,

I had et friday and i've been so bloated since ec.

I honestly look a few months pregnant, and it's so painful. I'm sure its trapped wind though.
I'm using cyclogest and the nurses said that could b a side effect.

Hopemit disappears soon xx


----------



## practical (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi i am incredibly bloated, i think its a mixture of Cyclogest and for me this is one of my PMT signs. I also look 4 months pregnant. It's so embarrasing. I am not taking anything for it...just in case i get lucky  
Best of luck with everything


----------

